# Twin Albino Deer Update !!!



## albinodeerguy (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello from Minnesnowta!



Thanks for posting my photos of the twin albino whitetails on this website. These twin albinos have been feeding in my backyard since 2006. Back then, they were only fawns and they still come to visit today!

Being an avid deer hunter here in Minnesota, where it's legal to harvest albino deer, my hunting buddies can't understand why I don't "drop the hammer" on these two and possibly be the first hunter to harvest two albinos at once.

After nearly two years of my family going in and out of the house, the twins have become accustomed to us and don't even run away anymore!

Now all of a sudden the "thrill of the hunt" is gone for me. I mean... if your just going to stand there, then I'm not shoot'in!:banghead

If you would like to see more of the twins, you can go to this link; http://kstp.com/article/stories/S348404.shtml?cat=1&v=1 Local TV from Minneapolis did a segment on the twins from my home. The twins are only 35' from my patio door so the film crew got some great footage.

Besides, albino deer are lucky, by passing on them opening day of 2007 Mn. deer season, the "Deer Gods" rewarded me with a 210# 10 pointer! Good albinos....Gooood albinos! :bowdown



Thanks for your interest!

Tim



P.S. I love chocolate but I heard they taste like vanilla, so I'll pass! :hungry


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thats awesom.

Thanks for the update and awesome deer.:clap


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

What happened...I thought the last set of pics had a small buck in em.....??? Snow on the ground would mean they haven't shed yet??? Got 3 maybe??? http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic230424-42-1.aspx?Highlight=albino ????


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

wow those look like devil deer


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats Awesome!! thanks for posting and joining our forum!!! welcome!!


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks for sharing...............

kstp.com - Albino Deer


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

That has got to be one of the coolest things - to have such beautiful animals as daily visitors! I too thank you for sharing... I will be sharing this with my sonas well asfamily and friends! I will be looking forward to more updates for sure!


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I wonder why their eyes aren't pink.


----------



## buckshoot (Oct 1, 2008)

so these deer were not from michigan?


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Minnesnowta! LOL! I'm a Minnesnowta native andhaven't seen Minnesota spelled that way in some time! Those are some great looking albinos you have there. I agree with you, it would be tough to shoot your backyard pets. You should always be prepared though, somebody one day might get them when they're out in the woods.

Go Vikings!


----------



## gmlee (Sep 6, 2008)

Cool pics. Sometimes pics are better than a kill, and this is one.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Jason (12/10/2008)*What happened...I thought the last set of pics had a small buck in em.....??? Snow on the ground would mean they haven't shed yet??? Got 3 maybe??? http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic230424-42-1.aspx?Highlight=albino ????


He asid these pics are from 2006 when they were fawns. I think the pics in the first thread with thelittle rack are from this year.


----------



## albinodeerguy (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes I'm from Minnesota and not Michigan.



The photo of the twins, when the buck has his antlers, was taken Jan. 8, 2008.



The photo of the twins, when the buck has no antlers, was taken March 3, 2008.



I have photos of other albino deer and their eyes look blue. A good way to tell if a deer is an albino, is to look at their feet. It's a dead give away. Their hooves are always pink.



A lot of people around here want the albinos protected. I think hunters have enough restrictions placed upon them and don't need any more. I'll never shoot the twins that come to my backyard just because I think they're so cool to watch. But if my neighbor ends up taking them, I'll be the first one there to congratulate him and help gut them out. 

Sorry, but I'm still a deer hunter at heart.



I hope I answered any questions you may have and thanks again for your interest.



Tim


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

if they were "my" pet deer that i fed everyday and my neighbor shot em, i dont know if id be congratulating and gutting... i dont think id be mad but id def be heartbroken.. thanks again for the pics and the story


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

That picture titled "morning snow" is an awesome picture. You should send that in to some of the outdoor and deer magazines, I bet you get it published and maybe even win an award or two. Check with Deer and Deer Hunting Magazine, they take a lot of subscriber inputs. Again great pictures, you're lucky to have that kind of backyard!


----------



## albinodeerguy (Dec 11, 2008)

Even though they don't run away, they're still wild and I don't think I should consider them pets. Living in a state that allows the harvest of albino whitetails, I would be setting myself up for a big let down when they do get shot. But your right, I would be very disappointed in my neighbor.

I checked out your photo gallery. Awesome Bucks!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

JUst curious how big is the buck this year. Those are some pretty cool photos. How much is Browning paying you to take those photos:takephotoj/k


----------



## albinodeerguy (Dec 11, 2008)

I haven't seen the doe lately but I did get some photos of the buck just before the Minnesota deer opener. Last year at this time he only had spikes on his head and now he's a 7 pointer! He looks really healthy but I'm not too good at guessing weight. What do you think he weighs? At first glance, he looks more like a llama than an albino!



I made the Browning feeder and entered it at www.browning.com in their "Show Us Your Buckmark" online contest. Just type in "deer feeder" in the search column. It has a hidden cover on the top for filling and holds exactly one 50# bag of corn. The corn "gravity feeds" down to the tray at the bottom. You can even vote on it! Hint...hint!



If I'm chosen, my next Browning firearm is on them. Most of the entries are tattoos. Surely my entry is more original than a tattoo. 

Browning doesn't pay me anything for the photos, but I do send them one once in a while so they don't forget about my entry.



Tim


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

Very cool post!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jitterbug (Dec 8, 2008)

Hopefully no one will shoot him


----------



## BBRASH (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool pics. Thanks for sharing. Boo


----------

